
The Lean Startup Bundle - arfrank
http://www.appsumo.com/
======
philwhln
I bought this, but now I want refund. The books are excerpts, which I didn't
realise. Why is Inbound Marketing listed as $20 for 30 pages PDF? I can get
the full new hardcover from Amazon for $16.47. Also, half the webpages to
download the items will not load. This is costing me more money in time than
it's worth. I cannot use my trials without giving my credit card details and
risk paying for the high priced plans when they expire. I think this is a
great idea, but poorly executed.

~~~
noahkagan
I'm at lunch but will take care of you asap.

~~~
philwhln
Thanks for the refund Noah. This deal didn't work for me, because there were a
few too many surprises after I purchased (I should have read the descriptions
more thoroughly) and too many broken sites (you were too popular). The
entering the credit card details of the free trials was the final straw, and I
realised I was spending far too long with this. I'd still consider it in the
future, but with a little more consideration. I look forward to seeing what
comes next for AppSumo.

------
bradly
I think this is a great idea and I thank the organizers for putting this
together. That said, the savings can be a bit misleading. The value for an
entire book is listed when only 2 or 3 chapters of the book is included with
the bundle. I don't think the organizers are trying to deceive anyone, but
just something to be aware.

~~~
rookie
it would be helpful if they added a section called something like "Book
Samples" separate from "Books" or "Applications"

~~~
noahkagan
Good call. We are a startup so everything is a work in progress. Appreciate
the feedback.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Make sure to look at the full prices for all the apps. Many of those (Chargify
and Uservoice, for example) will require integration into your application.
When that 3 month trial price runs out, don't get hit with sticker shock when
the full-price plan kicks in. It's very tough to just walk away when you've
already integrated a service.

~~~
noahkagan
Good point. That's kind of why we started AppSumo. Providing a buffet of
peoples favorite apps to try longer than 14 days and discover other cool sites
they may not have heard of.

A fair amount convert to paying users after trying the services which is why
we can provide the initial deal at a good price.

------
bearwithclaws
Noah Kagan approached me the other day about including HM into part of a
'startup' bundle. I have no idea at that time the bundle would look this big
(and this cheap).

I think this would be really helpful to startups or those who are looking to
start one and operate on a tight budget (which is what most startups are).

~~~
noahkagan
Glad you could be a part of it. This deal is definitely the best one we've
ever done! Keep up the great monthly:)

------
BRadmin
Anyone (or Noah) know if we need to activate these deals within a certain time
period - do they expire??

~~~
peterarmstrong
There are 4 PDFs from Leanpub in the bundle: 2 are free (Startup Lessons
Learned, The Venture Hacks Bible) and 2 are steeply discounted to $4.95 from
$19 (Andrew Chen, Sean Ellis). All four of these PDFs can be downloaded from
Leanpub via coupon code, and the coupon codes last for a month.

Please note that our servers are straining right now to handle the load. (I
think Appsumo refers to the fact that your server is about to be squashed! :)
We're spinning up bigger instances later today, but don't worry, all purchases
will work. If you have any issues please email me at peter@leanpub.com. (I'm
the cofounder of Leanpub.)

~~~
peterarmstrong
Also note that the link to the Startup Lessons Learned PDF in the download may
be incorrect. This is being fixed ASAP, but if you have an issue with the code
you got just email me (peter@leanpub.com) your coupon code and I'll send you a
working coupon code in return...

------
bigsassy
Wow, this is a great bundle. I was planning on using some of these services in
the next month, so the timing for me is perfect. Thanks for putting this
bundle together Noah, Eric, and all the companies offering their services in
the bundle.

------
Hexstream
Are you telling me I can finally have a Lean Startup AND save $1031 by
encumbering myself with all these things I probably don't need by spending
$42?!

Sign me up! (Hum. So I'm a bit of a "savings" cynic.)

~~~
frou_dh
Not saying this isn't a good deal, but when I've bought books in bulk, I'm not
as compelled to get the most out of each one. It's like getting a zip file of
250 games for your Nintendo emulator.

------
dangrossman
This was worth the $42 just to add $200 to my Twilio balance. No way to look
at that as less than a gain since I use their API. All the other pieces of the
bundle are just great bonuses.

------
jmouton
Awesome bundle Noah, as usual! Could you specify in which format the books
come from?

~~~
noahkagan
Good question. All books come in pdf format. Eric's new hardcover gets mailed
for Free to your door. Worldwide.

~~~
GBond
Something to look into: attempting to pay via paypal will incorrectly try to
charge "$63 USD" instead of $42. Thanks for putting this bundle together.

~~~
noahkagan
Whoa, really? I haven't seen that bug yet. Email me and I'll try to see what's
going on. noah@appsumo

~~~
mkuhn
I have the same issue and actually can not pay at all.

------
brianbreslin
honestly that is a pretty sick bundle. the fact you also get kissmetrics
lifetime free account after as well makes it worth it.

glad it has chargify in it too, especially after we were talking about that
here a few days ago.

------
hoodoohop
is the Entrepreneurs guide to Customer Development ebook the complete version?

~~~
noahkagan
Yes, it's the full version. We tried to be super clear about what you get with
each...

